# Fry update/questions



## rskb3467 (Mar 29, 2009)

its been a couple days now since I've found the fry. I found 5 total yesterday and there might be more hiding..BUT 3 of the fry or guppies and 2 are platy!! 

Is it normal for guppies and/or platys to only have one or 2 fry at a time and wait a couple days and have more? I know for a fact that both my platys are still prego since they are really HUGE! I am thinking it was my orange one but am not too sure. As far as my guppies, the one is still prego . The other one that I believe to of been the one that dropped is still a bit big and has the gravid spot but not as dark...is that normal after birth or should I expect her to drop more fry soon? I also noticed that she has gotten darker. She has always had black lips but under her dorsal fin and right before her tail fin, she has went from grey to a dark grey/black..but it doesn't look like stress. signs of labour??

on a little bit of a sad note, once I noticed the fry I turned the filter off since I didn't have a chance to put cover it...:withstup:....but I guess it was a little too late..I found 1 little guy in there but he is still alive and swimming..just having a rough time..and he is soo tiny! the other 2 guppy fry are almost double his size. I hope he is ok! I thought maybe keeping him in the breeder box would be best but he slips through the cracks!! for now i turned the filter off and just have a bubble machine going to keep oxygen in the tank. what is recommended to cover the filter with?

I was also wondering, if I get a breeding net can I only put one female in at a time or do I put all my pregnant female in there and just take the fry out as they are born? I currently have 4 pregnant fish.

would appreciate any suggestions or advice!!!:chair:

will post some pics soon!  :fish:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

wrap a nylon around the filter intake tube if you can or stuff the intake tube with fiberfill. That ill stop the fry being sucked into the filter.
Depending on what assortment of fish I have, I vary the birth place. if in a tank of platies and guppies I tend not to separate the females out. If there are lots of floating plants the fry can usually find places to hide from the other fish. feed the mothers as soon as they have babies as they are usually very hungry.
Platy fry lay on the gravel for a couple of days and poke around in the gravel for food, while guppy babies go to the top of the tank.
You can catch the babies and put them in the breeder box and let the moms stay free in the tank.

guppies will start to mature almost twice as fast as platies.
Some fish take a couple of days to deliver all the fry and others just pop them out one after another til thye are done. My young platy so far had 4 fry on her first delivery, 8 on the next 2 deliveries.
It varies with the fish much as with people.
Some fish never snack on the fry, others eat them up.
where in Ontario are you? I live there too.


----------

